# Stumbled Upon this..



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Hey folks, take a listen to this, if you get a chance. It's 23 minutes long and I'm sure many of you will get as much of a laugh out of this as I did. I would not play this at work. It could even be a trigger for some newbies. Don't go mad over it. You'll see the humor when you get far enough from your pain. 

Enjoy...


----------



## StillSearching (Feb 8, 2013)

Truth


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Oh, I absolutely see the humor....but probably not in the way you intend.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

2ntnuf said:


> Hey folks, take a listen to this, if you get a chance. It's 23 minutes long and I'm sure many of you will get as much of a laugh out of this as I did. I would not play this at work. It could even be a trigger for some newbies. Don't go mad over it. You'll see the humor when you get far enough from your pain.
> 
> Enjoy...
> 
> https://youtu.be/rivAWafcw0w


Anyone who gets triggered from this, is basically projecting themselves and their approach to this particular topic, either as a victim, OR a perpetrator.

I was surprised the caller actually admitted her big 'boo boo' at all. Not too bright that one...


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

This is funny. She sounds like every cheater. It's amazing how consistent they all are.

Ha ha, so funny.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

LMAO - this guy has been married FOUR times??????

That doesn't make him an expert or wise. It makes him a failure.

I'm just being honest here, but he's basically trying to poison the minds of ALL men about marriage simply because he was too stupid to know when to STOP getting married. He's got more baggage than Terminal C at Newark Airport so of *course *that's going to influence his opinion.

Honestly, I would have taken him much more seriously if he'd been married once and got dragged through he ringer, but when you willingly **** up *FOUR* times, then you need to OWN those choices. Instead, he's acting as though he was a _victim_ who was lured into marriage again and again and again and again by evil women and it's somehow become _his_ responsibility to poison the minds of every single male on earth _because_ of his **** ups. 

I couldn't sit through the whole 23 minutes because it was just too long and boring but more so, because she was an idiot. She has a better chance of shaking hands with Jesus than she does getting this guy to marry her after she cheated on him. Cheaters are so damned self-entitled.


----------



## Luminous (Jan 14, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LMAO - this guy has been married FOUR times??????
> 
> That doesn't make him an expert or wise. It makes him a failure.
> 
> ...


I can't remember if it was this podcast or another, but he did end up explaining what happened (from his perspective obviously) in each marriage and why it failed. He was quite open and admitted his failures.

Whether he claims he is an expert of not is irrelevant really, but he does want to make people in general aware of the reality of marriage in the current day climate of relationships, and how that is viewed within the eyes of the law, so that people can make a better informed decision.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

I have only watched two of his 'discussions', but I felt like he was a person who had found his niche. He is a 'shock-jock type' who knows his audience, likes to stir the pot, and likely laughs all the way to the bank. Not my kind of thing, but understand his appeal to those who have been wounded. Sarcastic arrogance--even in truth--is too much drama for me.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LMAO - this guy has been married FOUR times??????
> 
> That doesn't make him an expert or wise. It makes him a failure.
> 
> ...


I 100% agree with this but in a sense he is doing a service, if you think like this guy you SHOULDN'T get married. 

All that being said you have to listen to it at the point where she admits she cheated. You would get a kick out of it. It's just SO predictable. At least she is being honest. This women is the perfect example of who you are choosing to R with, no matter how much you romanticize them. Just her general indifference to the seriousness of what she did and her lack of accountability is amazing but not surprising. 

I am convinced if you took most people who cheat and give them a pill that made them tell the truth, most of them would sound exactly like this women. It's just that they are not honest enough to admit it.


----------



## niceguy47460 (Dec 23, 2018)

I like this guy he told her exactly what she was a lying cheating **** . why the hell would her bf marry her when she already cheated on him and even another female caller agreed with him . if he doesn't marry her and she does it again he can just walk away and doesn't have to pay her anything .


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

sokillme said:


> I 100% agree with this but in a sense he is doing a service, if you think like this guy you SHOULDN'T get married.
> 
> All that being said you have to listen to it at the point where she admits she cheated. You would get a kick out of it. It's just SO predictable. At least she is being honest. This women is the perfect example of who you are choosing to R with, no matter how much you romanticize them. Just her general indifference to the seriousness of what she did and her lack of accountability is amazing but not surprising.
> 
> I am convinced if you took most people who cheat and give them a pill that made them tell the truth, most of them would sound exactly like this women. It's just that they are not honest enough to admit it.


While I have no comment on your first sentence, the rest of your post is what I was thinking when I posted the link. 

It's completely predictable, but it's almost never told in that matter of fact manner. She admits to wanting to cheat with no reason other than the AP was nice to her and made her feel good when she needed it. That's easy cheap pooty for that AP.

I've never heard this guy before. I don't think he is trying to stop all men from marrying. I think he is educating young men to the reality that is the legal side of marriage today. And yes, he is a shock jock. So is CNN and Fox. There is some truth in it, even if there is little pity for women. 

Certainly, it was enlightening, and entertaining.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

niceguy47460 said:


> I like this guy he told her exactly what she was a lying cheating **** . why the hell would her bf marry her when she already cheated on him and even another female caller agreed with him . if he doesn't marry her and she does it again he can just walk away and doesn't have to pay her anything .


As long as they don't have any children together. This woman is dangerous to have sex with. She wants children and she wants it at any cost to her. She knows she will get what she wants, even if the marriage falls apart. She may have chosen this guy for his intelligence and character to influence the dna of her child with him. No, I don't think that's a nutty idea. It happens. Plus, if he is well educated, he'll have good money coming in to help pay for the child... and her by proxy.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I would expect few women to agree with this guy's approach or the frank discussions he has with these callers.


----------



## UpsideDownWorld11 (Feb 14, 2018)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> LMAO - this guy has been married FOUR times??????
> 
> That doesn't make him an expert or wise. It makes him a failure.
> 
> ...


I think it just makes him stubborn. Took him four giant headaches to figure out what every man should know by now. He really should have caught on by number 2. Whatever his bio...His 'poisoning' could very well save many ignorent men's a great deal of emotional and financial loss. Or they will figure it out the hard way like I did!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

UpsideDownWorld11 said:


> I think it just makes him stubborn. Took him four giant headaches to figure out what every man should know by now. He really should have caught on by number 2. Whatever his bio...His 'poisoning' could very well save many ignorent men's a great deal of emotional and financial loss. Or they will figure it out the hard way like I did!


There used to be a great deal of talk about being vigilant, and not blindly falling in love again. I think there is a lot of protesting because when you don't blindly trust, folks can't get away with as much.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Meh.....I think his hostility towards M and women is extreme.....

The points he makes are why you need to give such serious decisions a lot of time and thought before making them.....

But to just 100% write off M in each and every case because ALL females are destined to eventually screw you over?

That’s stupid and illogical IMO.

But in the specific case of this caller?

Spot on!!

Anyone who would consider marrying a woman who had already cheated on them SHOULD have their head examined.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

"S" "I'm not a ****, it only happened a few times"

"T" "Whats the number? How many times does it have to happen before someone is a ****?"

"S" "Well there isn't a number"

"S" "Then why is my boyfriend still with me?"

"T" "IDK maybe you're a good piece of ass"

"S" "I don't want to be somebody's piece of ass"

"T" "You were for the (lover turned) stalker, weren't you?"

"S" "I guess I was"

Pregnant pauses throughout. 

Anytime you choose to give someone access to your eggs, it is not something that "happened" to you.

That's the "hormone" excuse.


----------

